# Paint work by Elite Kustomz Inc.



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

This is some pics of the work I have done so check it out and hit me with some feedback


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK!!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Spirit 62 thanks for the props homie


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the bikes look dope.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

heres a few more of mine.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Some of my airbrush artists work Dennis Panzik Aartistry.








































real photo








airbrushed on truck bed side


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

some more airbrush by Dennis Panzik


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

more!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

SORRY FOR THE SIZE OF THE ARTWORK FILES I HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO RESIZE TO MAKE THEM SMALLER :dunno:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

paint work looks great. murals.... eh, not so much.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the props ! as for the murals he can pull off prettymuch anything he's just not real farmilliar with the lowrider style of art and as for whats there thats what his cutomers asked for, but his specialty is photo realizm.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

heres a few more from my artist!


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i like this one,,looks real..........all are nice as fuk tho!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

use this to resize your images, its a freeware from microsoft 

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whi...wertoySetup.exe


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jan 17 2008, 10:39 PM~9724035
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Heres one moore for now :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 18 2008, 07:51 PM~9730222
> *Heres one moore for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GOLD IS BAD ASS......


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

some of my past work along with some of my homeboys, not automotive but custom none the less !! :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

heres my latest work, a tribute bike for the U.S. Military and our Fallen Heroes


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUICED9TRAY (Apr 3, 2005)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thank you !!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

good work looks good...... :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks again Auggie :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

ima have to get in contact here with you soon in a bout a month or so i got all the paint for my car all i need is a little bit of body work and to get it sprayed i like how your work came out on eddies regal i also want to get it stirped and leafed


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Sep 1 2008, 11:55 AM~11489906
> *ima have to get in contact here with you soon in a bout a month or so i got all the paint for my car all i need is a little bit of body work and to get it sprayed i like how your work came out on eddies regal i also want to get it stirped and leafed
> *


Kool just hit me up homie !! and thanks for the comp on eddies regal !!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH SHIT, putting your shit out there, CADDY is at the house man, we need to Talk


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 1 2008, 06:34 PM~11492609
> *OH SHIT, putting your shit out there, CADDY is at the house man, we need to Talk
> *


You got the #### fool call me up or hell just drop by the house and lets get it crackin !! :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn nice work!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 3 2008, 12:24 PM~11506835
> *damn nice work!!!!
> *


STOP SCOPING OUT MY PAINTER 305!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 3 2008, 03:58 PM~11507978
> *STOP SCOPING OUT MY PAINTER 305!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: what up dirty


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

My latest job !!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Another Hardknock bobber project getting started , just finished this rear fender today.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 14 2008, 08:59 PM~11601676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your boy is gettng nice with that Pinstripping


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 15 2008, 02:21 PM~11608260
> *Damn your boy is gettng nice with that Pinstripping
> *


Yes he is !! what up with the caddy, Dirt ??!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HOPE YOU GOT A GOO BODY GUY, CAR NEEDS TO BE SERIOUSLY BLOCKED


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 26 2008, 12:08 PM~11707184
> *Looking good
> *


Thanks homie !
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey John hit me up dogg


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Just deliverd this today !!
































Here is another that we just finished !!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Real Nice Homie!!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thank you !!


----------



## pinstripin'mikey (Oct 19, 2008)

whats up man, shoulda guessed u were on here. howd u guys make out at biketoberfest


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinstripin'mikey_@Oct 22 2008, 01:22 PM~11941412
> *whats up man, shoulda guessed u were on here. howd u guys make out at biketoberfest
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: How how did BTF treat you ??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 11 2008, 10:44 PM~11581888
> *My latest job !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Here is a panel done for SEMA 2008 to be sold at the charity auction !!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up JOHN, should have the Front clip off soon.


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

thanx dropedlongbed :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 22 2008, 05:06 PM~11943901
> *What up JOHN, should have the Front clip off soon.
> *


Keep me posted Dirty !!


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Good looking out washedup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Oct 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11946304
> *Good looking out washedup!!! :biggrin:
> *


Call me later, after 9:00pm Need to see what you wand done, might be able to clean some things up for ya


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 11 2008, 08:44 PM~11581888
> *My latest job !!
> 
> 
> ...


nICE


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought elitecustoms did that work. hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 29 2008, 09:26 AM~12004985
> *I thought elitecustoms did that work. hahahahahahahahahah
> *


*ASSHOLE
* :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Oct 29 2008, 05:50 PM~12008373
> *ASSHOLE
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HEY MY NICKNAME IS DIRTY!!!!!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT for the homie JOHN. CALL ME DOGG


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Some new pics !! :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Fresh painted helmet...


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

looks really good homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Feb 8 2009, 06:10 PM~12943048
> *looks really good homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT IS MY PAINTER LOW, BACK UP................. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HEY FOOL POST UP SOME NEW PICTURES


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> WOW THAT IS A BULLSHIT PICTURE OF THAT TANK. TRUST ME FELLAS, THAT SHIT IS RIDUCOLOUS


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> > WOW THAT IS A BULLSHIT PICTURE OF THAT TANK. TRUST ME FELLAS, THAT SHIT IS RIDUCOLOUS
> 
> 
> Thanks Dirty, :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

I like that color


----------



## muffdiver (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Dec 26 2008, 10:52 PM~12534653
> *Fresh painted helmet...
> 
> 
> ...


nice helmet


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

u got anymore pics of rogers old orange regal?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 9 2009, 06:47 PM~13228633
> *u got anymore pics of rogers old orange regal?
> *


Not on line I have a couple in my portfolio but thats the only pic on the PC and I snagged that one from Erics myspace page.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE PAINTING MY RIDE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE PAINTING MY . I AM TELLING YALL. FOOLS IS SLIPPING ON THIS HOMIE AND HE IS LOCAL TO THE ORLANDO AREA. NOT TRYING TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYONE OUT THERE, BUT HOMIE IS THE BEST PAINTER WITHOUT PEOPLE KNOWING, BUT FUCK IT, BETTER FOR ME, SO KEEP SLIPPIN


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 23 2009, 06:29 PM~13366861
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE PAINTING MY .  I AM TELLING YALL.  FOOLS IS SLIPPING ON THIS HOMIE AND HE IS LOCAL TO THE ORLANDO AREA.  NOT TRYING TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ANYONE OUT THERE, BUT HOMIE IS THE BEST PAINTER WITHOUT PEOPLE KNOWING, BUT FUCK IT, BETTER FOR ME, SO KEEP SLIPPIN
> *


 :yes: :werd: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

nice homies really nice hope to see limelight at our car show in dade city show some of that work off............ :biggrin: hey homie u painted the car for nuestra tradicion c.c................


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Mar 25 2009, 06:24 PM~13389496
> *nice homies really nice hope to see limelight at our car show in dade city show some of that work off............ :biggrin: hey homie u painted the car for nuestra tradicion c.c................
> *


Thanks,I did the lime gold monte but as far as I know it only went to 1 picnic and then was never seen again. I also did a scuff and shoot kandy job on Roys caddy, not quite the way I like to do shit but he did not want to take alot of time on it, he just wanted a quickie job and the paint underneath started coming up and he also never got it cut and buffed. I also shot Eddies regal when he was with Nuestra and again with the latest paintjob that was featured in the March issue of LRM. so which one were you refering to?? As for Limelight cars at the show , we don't have any cars right now , we are a carless car club LOL. but like I said keep me informed with the show info so we can at least come out and check the scene.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13390166
> *Thanks,I did the lime gold monte but as far as I know it only went to 1 picnic and then was never seen again. I also did a scuff and shoot kandy job on Roys caddy, not quite the way I like to do shit but he did not want to take alot of time on it, he just wanted a quickie job and the paint underneath started coming up and he also never got it cut and buffed. I also shot Eddies regal when he was with Nuestra and again with the latest paintjob that was featured in the March issue of LRM. so which one were you refering to?? As for Limelight cars at the show , we don't have any cars right now , we are a carless car club LOL. but like I said keep me informed with the show info so we can at least come out and check the scene.
> *


LIMELIGHT WILL ALWAYS BE A CAR CLUB. THAT FUCKING LIME GREEN MONTE WAS FUCKING SICK. ALL THAT WORK YOU PUT INTO THAT CAR.


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C. (Oct 23, 2008)

whats ever happen to nuestra tradicion :uh: and i seen the lime green monte at a how here in dade city awhile back the whole insaide was fiber glassed clean car ............


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Mar 27 2009, 03:15 PM~13408664
> *whats ever happen to nuestra tradicion  :uh: and i seen the lime green monte at a how here in dade city awhile back the whole insaide was fiber glassed clean car ............
> *


IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN, SOME WENT TO FIRME ESTILLO. SOME WENT TO ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Mar 24 2009, 05:55 PM~13376128
> *:yes:  :werd:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yo, you painting again or what homie? :biggrin: It is time for my face lift


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks Streetrider !! 67 juiced, check your pm's if you have not yet !!


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## Smilez Garcia (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jan 11 2008, 10:49 AM~9667456
> *This is some pics of the work I have done so check it out and hit me with some feedback
> 
> 
> ...


i like those patterns homie i am looking for some ideas on some old school patterns for my 85 caprice 2 dr let me know if you have any ideas my cell number is 575 749 6565 thanks homie


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Apr 3 2009, 06:40 PM~13477535
> *Thanks Streetrider !! 67 juiced, check your pm's if you have not yet !!
> *


Got it. Let me know when you get a booth up and running. Thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR ONE OF FLORIDA'S BEST


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS PAINTER


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

nice work homie :biggrin: 
badass


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@May 8 2009, 12:15 PM~13827572
> *nice work homie :biggrin:
> badass
> *


Thanks homie !!


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ccoy1 (Jul 29, 2009)

what kolor is that 6th pix?.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccoy1_@Aug 8 2009, 09:16 PM~14714360
> *what kolor is that 6th pix?.
> *


I shot the tank silver, laid out the tape lines then shot a fairly dark metallic blue, pulled the tape shot silver mini flake , then 5 coats of Dupont Hot Hues Irish Green candy.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Going up !! :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Times_@Feb 25 2009, 04:17 PM~13110724
> *I like that color
> 
> 
> ...


what candy is it and what base!! looks alot turquise and i like it


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 19 2009, 02:42 PM~14818897
> *what candy is it and what base!! looks alot turquise and i like it
> *


Thank you, it is actually a black base with a combo of HOK royal blue mini flake, Tracker bass boat Lazer blue medium flake, and then a touch of tracker bass boat Kelly green big flake. No kandy on this one.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the bump KAKLAK and mrchavez


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 14 2009, 06:20 PM~15078631
> *Thanks for the bump  KAKLAK and mrchavez
> *


anything for a fellow lowrider :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 04:41 PM~15079464
> *anything for a fellow lowrider :biggrin: :h5:
> *


Well, at least I will be again someday soon I hope :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078631
> *Thanks for the bump  KAKLAK and mrchavez
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ANY NEW PICS, HINT HINT


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 23 2009, 01:17 PM~15446705
> *ANY NEW PICS, HINT HINT
> *


some work in progress pics will be up on a different thread in the next couple of days, can you figure out where to look though that is the question


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

NICE WORK BUDDY.....


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 23 2009, 04:24 PM~15448576
> *NICE WORK BUDDY.....
> *


Thank you !!


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NEW PICS FOOL, OF A BACK PIECE


----------

